# Surge or busy multiple areas appearing or disappearing all of the sudden



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2015)

I noticed something weird in Dallas which should not happen. Large number of areas changing into bussy or dissapearing together all of the sudden. Each area changes color depending by the number of clients vs drivers available (supply and demand) but since areas are independent of each other they cannot appear in clusters or dissapear together unless there are glitches in software. In some cases I noticed multiple color areas dissapearing at once including a surge area! Something is not right and it is misleading. I attached a pic showing very large number of areas colored together. Just as they are they can dissapear together all at once.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Marcel said:


> I noticed something weird in Dallas which should not happen. Large number of areas changing into bussy or dissapearing together all of the sudden. Each area changes color depending by the number of clients vs drivers available (supply and demand) but since areas are independent of each other they cannot appear in clusters or dissapear together unless there are glitches in software. In some cases I noticed multiple color areas dissapearing at once including a surge area! Something is not right and it is misleading. I attached a pic showing very large number of areas colored together. Just as they are they can dissapear together all at once.


POST # 1/Marcel: "Ahoy!" and Wel-
come to the UP.Net Forums
from 91°F at Sunset, Marco Island on
Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

THREE RECOMMENDATIONS:

1) Find out who the Contact Driver
is for the Zello Network in DFW.
A Push-to-Talk App, it provides
Real Time communications.

2) Read the ENTIRE DFW Forum in
REVERSE ORDER to get a feel of how
the Players and Market have evolved
and Interacted.

3) Find Showa50 's "Surge Tutorials
#1 - 4 on YouTube. He's in Los Angeles
but the Lessons are Universal!

Please make use of the 371,000 Posts and
Replies from 21,700+ Sequentially Num-
bered Membership Applicants on 6 Con-
tinents over the Last 469 Days that Make
UPNF what it is TODAY.............The Fact$
that YOU need to $ucceed are IN here!

Mentoring Bison Abides.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2015)

Your post seems irrellevant to me. What are you even talking about?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Bison is wise. anyway there seems to be issues with surging and demand. as i can be alone in a 15 min radius and get pings from all over , ignore them all and even shut my app off completely and no orange or surge appears even after 5 -10 min. there doesnt seem to be a real rhyme or reason sometimes its surging with 10 cars around me all sucking our thumbs with no pings. (yes some pax wait it out but why is the surge even there if its supply and demand)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2015)

Missing the point. I am getting NO pings or requests. My point was that something is wrong with the color which expresses demand when an entire town painted with bussy areas all of the sudden go white (color disappears) everywhere. Get it?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Its possible the app is acting up. 
Also possible your in a bad area to get pings and there's more cars on the road. If I saw that orange color I'd be skipping like a madman to get a Surge Pricing fare. 
The colors do change quite quickly. They do not step up or down in order. Today in LA it went from no color to 1.5x with no progression through the other colors. It also went from 2.1x to no color just as fast. 
Surge Pricing is quick so you gotta be quick too. 

I would place my bet on there being more drivers in your market. It's the end of the month and most TNCs on board new drivers around this time.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2015)

Areas in Dallas are too large and chasing surge areas never works because half way there they are gone. Thanks for advice though.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Areas in Dallas are too large and chasing surge areas never works because half way there they are gone. Thanks for advice though.


Don't chase. Come up with a strategy to incorporate the best surge opportunities. Just by looking at that map there are definitely some surge shapes that are fairly close to one other which could present the best opportunities.
Position is key.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Your post seems irrellevant to me. What are you even talking about?


POST # 3/Marcel:.......................................

"Bussy"...........Did You mean..........BUSY ?
"Dissapearing"...............DISAPPEARING ?
"Irrellevant".......................IRRELEVANT ?

Best that YOU have YOUR passengers
ent uhth 'dress wat wit Ur spel-in Skil z.

He's ALL YOURS Showa50!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Surge areas seem like dust in the wind by me. I can login to passenger app and see surge icon at my house and when I switch over to driver app there isn't a surge in the whole state. I've watched a 2.1 turn into a 1.4 after 2 minutes (or disappear completely). I've sat in surge zones without ever getting a surge ping.

To me, it seems like if I were a passenger I wouldn't ever take a ride during surge because I know if I waited 5-10 minutes it would most certainly be gone. I think they really ought to consider reworking this system as it feels quite arbitrary.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Your post seems irrellevant to me. What are you even talking about?


I think he is saying watch this:


----------



## ill be bach (Jul 14, 2016)

Honkadonk said:


> Surge areas seem like dust in the wind by me. I can login to passenger app and see surge icon at my house and when I switch over to driver app there isn't a surge in the whole state. I've watched a 2.1 turn into a 1.4 after 2 minutes (or disappear completely). I've sat in surge zones without ever getting a surge ping.
> 
> To me, it seems like if I were a passenger I wouldn't ever take a ride during surge because I know if I waited 5-10 minutes it would most certainly be gone. I think they really ought to consider reworking this system as it feels quite arbitrary.


Hi honkadonk, i'm an Uber driver in London UK and and i've witnessed a similar experience with surge over here, i'm trying to make sense of it too, from what i understand, there are multiple variables at play here, which can determine how long a surge will remain and whether or not it increases or disappears completely in a short space of time.
The variables are:
1. The amount of Riders requesting within a specific area
2. The amount of drivers that are driving around in Online mode, close or within the surge zone
3. The amount of riders that are requesting to be notified when the surge ends
I think a lot of riders are requesting to be notified once the surge ends, so as they wait. there are more and more "newbie" and/or
1. Drivers that just remain online all the time
2. Drivers that just accept every request regardless of surge including 1.2 rated
Driving into the surge zone, which, when begins to balance supply/demand ratio, starts to reduce the surge rate and finally making the surge disappear.
Including drivers that were already in the surge zone in offline mode and come online to "skip" jobs as mentioned before.
I've also experienced no pings at all within a time span of approx 1 hour on a saturday night within the surge zone when it's surging at 2.1!, which doesn't make sense, unless ALL of them have selected "notify me when surge ends", which doesn't seem likely
But i have also noticed when looking on the rider app, my vehicle disappears randomly off the map whether i'm stationary or mobile, so i go off and back online to see it re-appear again for a short period, this may be a device issue, i'm not sure at this moment in time.
BTW, I'm using a Samsung galaxy note 3 and have unlimited data and 4 out of 5 signal bars to full signal and my GPS signal doesn't drop out while navigating, so no known device issues.
I'd be interested to know if anybody else has had similar experiences.


----------

